
Overrated and underrated cities: A subjective look at 57 cities in North America - helloandyhihi
https://westnorth.com/2018/09/07/overrated-and-underrated-cities/
======
dddddaviddddd
This would be a better article with more description of what the author is
looking for in a city.

